# Tanner Foust Drifting his Scion TC



## bhop (Apr 14, 2009)

2009 Formula Drift round 1, Long Beach, Ca


----------



## KmH (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice shot. This 'sport' cracks me up.


----------



## bhop (Apr 14, 2009)

KmH said:


> Nice shot. This 'sport' cracks me up.



I can understand where you're coming from.. I'd rather watch an actual race myself, F1 or time attack or something, but it's still a fun time with all the race gas, loudness, (this particular car has a Toyota Nascar V8 in it), and tire smoke smells choking you trackside.


----------



## polymoog (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice, I'd like to go to a drifting event some time


----------



## ocdavid (Apr 14, 2009)

Great shot. It was a fun event. I forgot my credentials so I was forced to shoot from the sidelines and bleachers. I was a bit bummed, but I didn't mind walking away at the end and Not smelling like rubber!


----------



## bigboi3 (Apr 14, 2009)

Didn't know Tanner Foust changed out his 350.  Nice shot to the original poster!!


----------



## gsgary (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice shot but i don't get this sport, i can't see the point


----------



## bhop (Apr 14, 2009)

gsgary said:


> Nice shot but i don't get this sport, i can't see the point



Mostly it's just a show, like any other judged 'sport'.  My friend is a huuuuge drifting fan.  He knows all about the drivers and keeps up with every event.  I'm only a casual fan.  I like the sounds and smells of being around race spec cars, (and the models standing around their booths) but i'll take track racing (with turns, i.e. not nascar) or time attack over it any day though.


----------



## McQueen278 (Apr 15, 2009)

Rear wheel drive conversion on a Tc?  WTF.  Was it a Tc shaped fiberglass body on a frame?  I used to own a Tc until a lady T boned me and totaled it. I just can't see how it could be made RWD in any cost effective way.  Cool picture though!


----------



## AtlPikMan (Apr 15, 2009)

I cant believe that guy is shooting from the track...


----------



## MikeBcos (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice shot! Did you get any of Kyle Mohan?
*
*


----------



## bhop (Apr 15, 2009)

McQueen278 said:


> Rear wheel drive conversion on a Tc?  WTF.  Was it a Tc shaped fiberglass body on a frame?  I used to own a Tc until a lady T boned me and totaled it. I just can't see how it could be made RWD in any cost effective way.  Cool picture though!



Nah, it started life as an actual road version TC, it's just heavily modified under the skin using parts from other cars, but these cars are by professional teams with tons of financial backing so cost effective for them, isn't the same as an average joe doing it for fun.  Ken Gushi drives a TC too and did it first for last season.



> Nice shot! Did you get any of Kyle Mohan?



I did, but I only put a couple pics on my personal site, the rest will be on wiredonhonda.com   I'm not sure which pics they'll end up using though.


----------

